# P.S. Empress Queen



## Alan Blair (Jun 29, 2005)

This was the last paddle steamer to be built for the Isle of Man Steam Packet----------many thanks-----------Alan


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Empress Queen.*

Here's another pic of Empress queen.
Barney.


----------



## Alan Blair (Jun 29, 2005)

What a great photo well done---------Alan


----------

